# Aquatuning unter Attacke



## Research (24. Mai 2012)

Sehr geschätztes Forum,

seit gestern steht der Wasserkühlungsprofi Aquatuning unter Beschuss.


Am Telefon bestätigte mir ein Mitarbeiter diesen Vorgang. Die Datenbanken wären vorerst sicher, die Angriffe DDOS. Es liegen Erpresser-Schreiben vor.
Erst war es nur die deutsche Seite, jetzt auch die aus Österreich die als Workaround diente.

Ein kurzer Test der anderen Seiten ergab das AQ als gesamtes angegriffen wird. Weltweit.
Es kann vorerst nicht per Internet bestellt werden. Die Seiten funktionieren nur sporadisch.

Der Telefonservice besteht aber noch: 
Tel: +49 05205 99198-0 Fax: +49 05205 99198-22

Gleiches gilt für den Mail-Service: info@aquatuning.de

Edit: Beim Schreiben der News hat Aq dies verlauten lassen: http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/aquatuning/219216-info-alle-user.html
Edit: 11:50 Mittlerweile scheint bei der DDOS-Flut Ebbe einzutreten. Die Seite baut sich jetzt nach ca. 5sec auf.

Meine Meinung: Warum AQ? Aus den Antworten des Mitarbeiters schließe ich das es um Geld geht.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (24. Mai 2012)

Sind wieder irgendwo Ferien? Ich glaube nicht unbeingt das es ums Geld geht sondern eher nur um zu zeigen was für ein Held man ist. So ein Pack sollte man umgehend standrechtlich erschießen


----------



## Seabound (24. Mai 2012)

Warum toben die sich nicht an der GEZ aus?


----------



## Blackburn (24. Mai 2012)

also bei mir funktioniert die seite seit über einer halben stunde einfwandfrei


----------



## Research (24. Mai 2012)

Nope, geht jetzt schneller, ist aber mit dem Hinweis: We don't like DDOS... versehen. Dies steht auf einer blanken Seite. Dann wird die Aq Seite geladen.


----------



## Combi (24. Mai 2012)

immer diese dämlichen kinder...
war die aldi-seite,oder der buchclub bad wanneickel zu gut gesichert?!
was hat man davon aquatuning zu ddosen?!
fing bestimmt um 10.20 uhr an,da haben die in der waldorfschule schon frei...


----------



## Research (24. Mai 2012)

Combi schrieb:


> []
> fing bestimmt um 10.20 uhr an,da haben die in der waldorfschule schon frei...


 
Böses Vorurteil schäm dich!
In der Waldorfschule gibt es keine PCs. Und die naturnahen Schüler haben auch keinen. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## kühlprofi (24. Mai 2012)

Ist nur eine Frage der Zeit bis der Urheber der DDOS Angriffe ausfindig gemacht wurde und angezeigt wird, falls AT da etwas unternimmt.
Wenn der/die Trottel/s sogar noch AT erpressen wollte/n kann er/die dann noch wegen Erpressung angezeigt werden und das wird nicht mehr lustig für ihn/die.


----------



## skyscraper (24. Mai 2012)

Ist doch *******, solche Spielchen. 

Waren bestimmt wieder "unzufrieden", weil der Versand 3 Tage statt 2 gedauert hat.


----------



## ΔΣΛ (24. Mai 2012)

> Es liegen Erpresser-Schreiben vor.


Diesmal dreht sich der angriff wohl um Finanzielles.
Ich finde solche Angriffe generell sinnlos bzw ein fach nur dumm.
Viele denken das dies nicht verfolgt wird, aber da irren sich diese meist Jugendliche Herrschaften gewaltig, ich hoffe das die strafe nicht milde ausfallen wird.
Ich finde die Seite Aquatuning gut, daher verstehe ich den angriff noch weniger.


----------



## Research (24. Mai 2012)

Bei den allgemein (vermeintlich) hohen Preisen für WaKüs dachte man leicht an vel Geld zu kommen. Zumal Aq nicht die Deutsche Bank ist.


----------



## Amigo (24. Mai 2012)

Ob die Abmahnwelle von 2009 damit was zu tun hat? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Wie auch immer, AT auf die Weise zu erpressen ist sinnlos... WASTED TRAFFIC sag ich immer.


----------



## TEAMKlLLER_TK (24. Mai 2012)

Triceratops schrieb:


> Diesmal dreht sich der angriff wohl um Finanzielles.
> Ich finde solche Angriffe generell sinnlos bzw ein fach nur dumm.
> Viele denken das dies nicht verfolgt wird, aber da irren sich diese meist Jugendliche Herrschaften gewaltig, ich hoffe das die strafe nicht milde ausfallen wird.
> Ich finde die Seite Aquatuning gut, daher verstehe ich den angriff noch weniger.


 Bin der selben Meinung, warum zum teufel DDoSen die meine Stammseite? (Vorallem wenn man gerade etwas dringend braucht - AE 5 und 680 Kühler)...

So wie ich das sehe schaltet Aquatuning eine "kleine" seite von ihnen die einfach nur den Text bringt, dabei DDoSen die Angreifer eine Seite mit 2 Zeilen, und die echte AT seite wird down genommen. Hier nochmal von Andreas erklärt : 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zSARlcyHAnw&feature=plcp
ZU SEHEN AB MINUTE :  04:10


----------



## orange619 (24. Mai 2012)

aha, ich dachte die meisterkühler user rennen denen die türen ein

By the way, ich kann immer noch nicht auf die page


----------



## ThomasGoe69 (24. Mai 2012)

Combi schrieb:


> immer diese dämlichen kinder...
> ..........
> fing bestimmt um 10.20 uhr an,da haben die in der waldorfschule schon frei...


 wohl mal durch die walddorfschul-Aufnahme gefallen,oder was..?

Bei so einem Unternehmen würde ich weniger an einer Anonymus-like Attacke denken, sondern eher an einen Markt-Konkurrenten, der sich auf "gewissen Quellen" ein DDOS -Paket gebucht hat..


----------



## D@rk (24. Mai 2012)

Caseking auch down?!


----------



## orange619 (24. Mai 2012)

D@rk schrieb:


> Caseking auch down?!



Tatsache, geht bei mir auch nicht.


----------



## RainbowCrash (24. Mai 2012)

Dr Bakterius schrieb:


> Sind wieder irgendwo Ferien? Ich glaube nicht unbeingt das es ums Geld geht sondern eher nur um zu zeigen was für ein Held man ist. So ein Pack sollte man umgehend standrechtlich erschießen


 
Noch nicht, nächste Woche


----------



## Verminaard (24. Mai 2012)

Sind bestimmt die Luftkuehlfetischisten die was gegen Wasserkuehlerbastler haben.
Luftkuehlung vs. Wasserkuehlung mal anders xD


Ich finds echt nur erbaermlich. Leider wird das I-Net gerne als rechtsfreier Raum gesehen.
Und wenns zu schlimm mit solchen Sachen wird, duerfen alle drunter leiden, weil dann ueberreguliert wird.

Irgendwie bekomme ich Lynchjustizgedanken wenn ich mir das Alles so durch den Kopf gehen lasse.


----------



## ich111 (24. Mai 2012)

Kiddies, die mal wieder nichts bessers zu tun haben. Hoffentlich werden die erwischt bzw erhalten eine *Hust* Tracht *Hust* Prügel *Hust* von ihren Eltern


----------



## D@rk (24. Mai 2012)

Verminaard schrieb:


> Sind bestimmt die Luftkuehlfetischisten die was gegen Wasserkuehlerbastler haben.
> Luftkuehlung vs. Wasserkuehlung mal anders xD


 
Und die Wasserkühlerbastler haben den Gegenangrif gestartet oder warum is dann Caseking auf Down


----------



## skyscraper (24. Mai 2012)

D@rk schrieb:
			
		

> Und die Wasserkühlerbastler haben den Gegenangrif gestartet oder warum is dann Caseking auf Down



Geile Story,


----------



## D@rk (24. Mai 2012)

Sind doch wirklich alle Verrückt und ich wollte mal wieder schön bei aqua und case stöbern SCH****ADE


----------



## R4z0r-WhatElse?! (24. Mai 2012)

Wie schön es doch wäre wenn man solche Attacken auf Gema, GEZ und co. umleiten könnte


----------



## D@rk (24. Mai 2012)

xD sag das net zulaut xD


----------



## Verminaard (24. Mai 2012)

D@rk schrieb:


> Und die Wasserkühlerbastler haben den Gegenangrif gestartet oder warum is dann Caseking auf Down


 Ich greif alles an.
Hab sowohl als auch!


----------



## skyscraper (24. Mai 2012)

Verminaard schrieb:


> Ich greif alles an.
> Hab sowohl als auch!


 
Warst du einer der Hacker/DDOSer???

Das ist !!!!


----------



## Verminaard (24. Mai 2012)

skyscraper schrieb:


> Warst du einer der Hacker/DDOSer???
> 
> Das ist !!!!


 
Oehm nein.
Dachte meine Aussage ist so offensichtlich, das man nicht ernsthaft glauben kann das diese Aussage ernst gemeint ist.
Hab ich wohl falsch gedacht, sorry


----------



## Gast1663794603 (24. Mai 2012)

die AT seite geht wenn man index.html ergänzt. Dann kann ich doch noch stöbern


----------



## D@rk (24. Mai 2012)

Caseking wieder on


----------



## orca113 (24. Mai 2012)

skyscraper schrieb:
			
		

> Geile Story,



Jo 

Es ist aber öfter mal so das die Casekingseite total lang zum Laden braucht.


----------



## skyscraper (24. Mai 2012)

Verminaard schrieb:
			
		

> Oehm nein.
> Dachte meine Aussage ist so offensichtlich, das man nicht ernsthaft glauben kann das diese Aussage ernst gemeint ist.
> Hab ich wohl falsch gedacht, sorry



Bin ich beruhigt.


----------



## ~ded~ (25. Mai 2012)

Research schrieb:


> Meine Meinung: Warum AQ? Aus den Antworten des Mitarbeiters schließe ich das es um Geld geht.


 

Captain Offensichtlich hat mal wieder zugeschlagen.


----------



## ludscha (25. Mai 2012)

Jetzt weiss auch ich, warum man gestern bei AT nicht auf die Seite kam. 

Hoffentlich erwischen Sie die Übeltäter und bestrafen die Burschen ordentlich.


----------



## Research (25. Mai 2012)

~ded~ schrieb:


> Captain Offensichtlich hat mal wieder zugeschlagen.


 
Nicht unbedingt. Man kann alles mögliche erpressen wollen. Zumal das Gespräch sehr kurz war.


----------

